# retic genetics



## BexyBabes

This was taken from another NERD forum so no credit to me at all all credit goes to KundaliniRising he hasnt been online since 07 so this might be a bit out of date on some things but hope it helps u as much as it has me.....



◄
*Recessive Traits*►​ 


▼​ 
*Clark Strain Albino: *This is a polymorphic gene. Three distinct color phases are found in a single clutch from parents of any type. The phases are white, lavender and purple. Some breeders are also including a fourth phase they're calling "dark lavender." The base color is either white, lavender or purple depending on the phase and the markings are shades of yellow and orange. Typically the eyes are a reddish orange with a red pupil.

*Kahl (Baldogo) Amel/Type 2 Albino/T-:* As babies they are almost identical to the white phase of the Bob Clark strain. However, they seem to lose patterning as they grow and become more and more white.

*"Caramel Albino"/"Blonde"/T+:*The Caramels are similar to other "Caramel" mutations. Golds, yellows and purple make up the color of this snake. A few breeders in Indonesia, Europe and the US are working with this mutation. The Bali Zoo, Stan Chiras, Al and Cindy Baldogo and Bob Clark have all produced hets. It is still uncertain as to whether the different lines are the same mutation.

*Genetic Striped:* In this mutation the dorsal pattern is an unbroken silver stripe. In some specimens there is another stripe within the stripe consisting of browns, yellows and blacks. The side patterning can also be striped, there can be a white stripe the entire length of the body and the medallions can become a silver\blue stripe. Some specimens develop yellow heads with age. This is a dwarf mutation, which may be due to the gene or the locality of the original animal.




◄
*CO-Dominant\Dominant Traits*►​ 


▼​ 
*Tiger:* Tiger Retics are the heterozygous form of the Super Tiger mutation. They have a different pattern than "normal" retics which can include vertebral striping or lace like patterns. The color varies from light brown to a pale yellow and in some cases a bright neon yellow. The eyes of Tigers can vary from the typical orange to silver\white. Some specimens, especially hets for other recessive mutations, seem to only go halfway through the change from orange to white leaving you with a Retic that has a unique pattern within the eye itself. Tiger Retics are known for their extremely calm nature. 

*Super Tiger:*Super Tiger Retics are the homozygous form of the Tiger trait. There is much variation in pattern for the Supers. This almost always includes vertebral striping of some form to varying degrees. Along with the striped dorsal pattern, the blotches of white melt into one another to create side stripes that sometimes run for the entire length of the body. The colors of Super Tigers can vary quite a bit from bloodline to bloodline. Some are a brown mustard color, others are extremely light yellow, while others are blinding yellow. Other noticeable differences are a reduced postocular stripe and some specimens exhibit up to four black spots on the nose.

*"Sun Fire": *Sun Fire Retics resemble normal Indonesian mainland varieties. However, their dorsal pattern typically consists of black rings. They have an extreme amount of orange and gold throughout their patterning which is particularly evident in the anterior portion of the snake. To look at a close-up of the tail would be like staring into the Sun. Hence the name.

*"Platinum":* "Platinum" is the heterozygous form of the Ivory Retic. Platinums start off in life looking almost entirely yellow with a white belly. As they age some silver becomes apparent. Like the Super Tigers they too sport a reduced postocular stripe. The scales along their back are outlined in black. They also have a Sun Fire like tail where the side medallions are devoid of the white/silver colors.

*Ivory:*The Ivory Retics are the homozygous form of the Platinum mutation. Ivories are white Retics with subtle tan colors being evident throughout. A portion of the belly and head are in fact pure white. The eyes, although appearing black, have a red pupil when observed in direct light.

*"Golden Child":* NERD's Golden Child is the heterozygous form of an unknown trait that has yet to be seen (it may also simply be a Dominant mutation). The "Golden Child" was collected on the island of Selayar. The original animal is apparently a dwarf, although it is not known if that will translate with captive bred offspring. Their base color is a beautiful golden brown. The pattern, or lack thereof, is a stream of black peppering down the entire dorsal region of the animal. The rest of the body is entirely patternless. The head typically has weird patterning and their eyes are usually white\silver.




◄
*Unproven\New Mutations*►​ 


▼​ 
*Axanthic/"Anthrax":* NERD's Anthrax (the founder specimen) has an odd striped pattern. His colors are for the majority white, black and gray. However faint yellow pigment is observed. His eyes are a silvery green and his head is reminiscent of a Scrub Python. NERD acquired an adult female last year who appears to carry the same gene and who they hope to pair up with "Anthrax" next season. Up to this point their attempts have been unsuccessful, however they do have eggs in the incubator at this time from a breeding to one of his daughters.

*Granite Backed: *The hets for Axanthic are known as "Granite Backs," when "Anthrax" (the initial specimen) is bred to Calico females (especially "Poison Ivy") the resulting offspring have extremely broken up, weird patterns. The heads of these animals tend to be a gray/lavender color. The eyes can also lose pigment and become either orange and white or pure white. 

*Paradox Albino:* NERD has produced both a Paradox White Phase and a Paradox Lavender Phase. They look exactly like a normal specimen of either phase with black pigment strewn throughout. It is only a matter of time before they figure out exactly what causes this new mutation and are able to produce them regularly.

*NERD's "Weird" Retic:* Possibly recessive, no one knows at the moment. He is really cool. Very silver and VERY clean, he has absolutely no speckling whatsoever.

*NERD's "Weird Jampea": *This snake is amazing, it has a yellow head, while it's base color is golden with hardly any silver patterning on the sides. On top of that it has two virtually unbroken stripes running the entire length of the body with a creamy mocha color in the center of the stripes.

*Our Aberrant Striped Sumatran:* Really light colored Sumatran Retic with white stripes on the back of the head, extremely clean pattern, full vertebral stripe and melting sides. Really silver, really blue.

*Our "Pastel" Sumatran:* This specimen has gone through many changes and I am excited to see how it will change next. It started life as a high orange animal with orange and yellow flecks within it's silver medallions, some of which were completely devoid of silver. After a few months it became an extremely high yellow animal that was losing more and more silver. Now she is basically the same but her yellows are gaining a green hue. Todd Spinosa and Brian Ott are working with similar animals which I believe are her siblings.

*"Black Gold"\"Black Child"\"Black Golden Child"\: *NERD does it again and hatches out the most exciting Retic mutation in history. This mutation is represented by two animals from two separate clutches of NERD's Golden Child het Calico X Calico. There is no pattern whatsoever, they are entirely black with just a hint of grayish\white on the lips. The eyes are even black! The iridescence is out of this world!!!

*"Titanium":* This is a brown patternless Retic. It reminds me of the Ebony Ball Pythons. Jay Vella, at Prehistoric Pets, has produced hets from the original specimen and has named this form "Citron." He claims to have hets almost up to breeding size and should be producing CBB Titaniums within the next few seasons.

*"Citron": *"Citron" is what they're calling the "Titanium" hets. They look like a high yellow Retic, their pattern is also a little weird. Looks more like a somewhat visible het for recessive than a CO-dominant mutation.

*Calico:* There are MANY different strains labeled as "Calico," each with it's own distinct colors and pattern. It is assumed to be a recessive trait... However it's not as simple as breeding a Calico to Calico, het to Calico or het to het to produce Calicos. On top of that they are not born Calico and the differences observed in offspring that made the change to Calico were subtle at best. To make it even worse, it seems as though the (many) different strains are incompatible with one another. Ergo, it is not known whether they will ever be produced with any regularity. However, in my experience, the "Calico" gene(s) is great to have in your bloodlines. It produces some of the most bizarre looking Retics. - e.g., NERD's "Flame," "Kalley," and the BLACK GOLDEN CHILDREN!

*Piebald: *This really is an amazing mutation owned by Mike Wilbanks at Constrictors Unlimited. It's base color has shades of gray with black and gold speckling along the dorsal region and remnants of the side medallions down the sides. It's head is a combination of silver and gold with blue eyes and a pink tongue. The belly of this animal is pure white with the white scales creeping of the sides. The assumption has been made that this gene will have as much variability as that of it's Ball Python affecting counterpart.

*"Jaguar": *Pictures of this animal made their way onto the Internet years ago, although not much information was given then and there have not been any updates since then. The animal is very similar to a "Jungle Retic" hybrid. The only difference is the base color and head shape. It has a very clean pattern, the dorsal pattern is striped and is a nice silver (as opposed to cream in Jungles) base color. The side patterning is similar to normal Retics. It's head is a faded yellow color. BEAUTIFUL mutation!!!

*"Clown":* Someone had a single specimen for sale, it didn't look too different from a normal (in my opinion) other than it's side medallions were like orange bulls eyes and seemed to be devoid of silver. It is now sold and we'll have to see what, if anything it's new owner does to prove or disprove it's genetics.

*Leucistic?:* Pictures of the possible Leucisitic have been around on the forums. In the picture of just it's face it looks like a definite Leucistic. However in a full body shot yellow scales are observed.

*Calico?/Albino?/Hypo? Sulawesi:* This snake looks like it could be any of my three guesses. It's lacking black pigment which is replaced with a blue color. We'll just have to wait and see what comes of this.

*Misc.:* The guys in Europe and Indonesia have many different new types of Retics which they have posted pictures of and I'm sure some they have not. We'll have to wait for them to unveil their new creations...




◄
*Designer Morphs*►​ 


▼​ 
*Calico Tiger: *This was the first double mutation in Retics, one of which being (assumedly) recessive and the other being CO-dominant. There is only one known Calico Tiger in captivity. It was produced by NERD. She began life as a normal looking Tiger with silver eyes. With maturity she became a light golden colored animal with black, white and gray pigment throughout. Her eyes turned black.

*"Sun Tiger": *Sun Tigers are the first double CO-dominant mutation. They are a Retic that exhibits both the Sun Fire gene and the Tiger gene. They look like a regular Tiger with a lack of silver and extreme orange.

*"Citron" Tiger: *The Citron Tigers are like the regular Citron hets in that they're high yellow with weird broken\faded patterns.

*"Granite Backed" Tiger: *"Granite Back" Tigers have a weird color to them, it's a really light yellow\gold, they also have some dark fading on the body and typically have gray/lavender heads. Their eyes can change just like the Tiger het Calicos.

*"Golden Child" Tiger: *The Golden Child Tigers are the second double CO-dominant mutation. They posess both the "Golden Child" gene and the Tiger gene. They resemble a Golden Child crossed to a Twin Stripe Rock Python. Their dorsal pattern shows more Tiger influence than the rest of the snake, some specimens have a clean black stripe down the vertebrae with a jagged stripe on each side. There are white spots on the sides which are probably from the Tiger gene. They have clean white bellies. Their eyes are white and orange with weird postocular stripes as well as a double preocular stripe in some specimens.

*Albino Tiger: *This was the first double recessive mutation seen in Retics. Same goes for these as with the regular Albinos, three distinct phases are observed. They are Albino Retics that also have the Tiger pattern mutation.

*Albino Super Tiger: *The Albino Supers throw three distinct phases as well. They are homozygous for both Albino and Tiger.

*Amelanistic/Type 2 Albino/T- Tiger: *Looks like a White Phase Tiger. They may also lose their patterning and gain more white with age if they're anything like the "normal" Type 2.

*Amelanistic/Type 2 Albino/T- Super Tiger: *Almost identical to the White Phase Super Tigers. We'll have to see if these lose pattern and gain white with age.

*Baldogo Paradox Amelanistic Super Tiger: *There has been one known Retic hatched with this trait and it was hatched by the Baldogos. It is very similar to NERD's white phase paradox, however this one is an Amel AND a Super Tiger!

*"White Paradox" Super Tiger: *This new trait is represented by one single specimen bred by Dominion Reptiles. The pattern looks like half Tiger and half Super Tiger. On top of that there are white washed areas throughout the entire pattern. Really exciting mutation, only time will tell as to whether another specimen will ever be seen.

*"Black Paradox" Super Tiger: *This trait is also only represented by a single specimen bred by Dominion Reptiles. The vertebral stripe is extremely exaggerated. There is also a lot of extra black in the pattern, which is especially evident on the head.
>>
>
>


----------



## BexyBabes

◄
*Locality*►​ 


▼​ 
*Sumatra (Sumatera) Group*

*Sumatra Island;*

*Sumatra:* From what I have seen with this locale you never know what you're going to get when it comes in as "Sumatran." I have four entirely different looking "phases" from Sumatra. I have seen many Retics from Sumatra and typically in a shipment of CH babies you'll see a similar look but every time a new group comes around it never looks like the group before. These attain a large adult size, the largest specimen I have seen was the "spiritual ruler" Retic known as "Kembang Wangi" or "Fragrant Flower." That particular snake was found in the Jambi Forest on the east coast of Sumatra. NERD also has a very large female affectionately known as "Scary."

*Nias and Batu Islands;*

*Pulau Nias Island: *The one specimen I have seen looked like your typical "high contrast" CH Sumatran Retic.

*Java (Jawa) Group*

*Java Island;*

*Java:* These are your average Indonesian mainland Retics. Most I've seen have that nice creamy color mixed with browns and silvers. They attain the typical mainland Retic size.

*Sulawesi (Celebes) Group*

*Sulawesi Island;*

*"Classic" Sulawesi: *This is probably the most well known and most desired of any locale. These are the true "giants" of the Retic world, they are also sometimes considered "Yellow Heads." Although I would consider them a "Gold Head" if I were forced to label them. Their heads sometimes have spotting, up to four spots on the back of the head have been observed. Their eyes typically change to a gold/green color, however I have seen many different variations of eye color.

"*Makassar" Sulawesi:* These are almost identical in size and appearance to the "Classic" Sulawesi, they have been more readily available than the "Classics" the past few years. They may actually be the "Classics" with a new name in order to make more money for the importer. This would be because of the 32 ft (9.75 m) record holder found near Makassar in 1912. Makassar is actually a port on the southwestern coast of the island of Celebes/Sulawesi.

"*Palopo" Sulawesi:* The Palopo Retics have a similar look to the other two Sulawesi forms, however all specimens I have seen had crazy "chain link" or "rope like" patterns. They are collected a little ways further north than the "Makassar" Retics. Supposedly a fair amount of the specimens in captivity had their eyes turn into Onyx looking black eyes. A keeper in US named Todd Spinosa had a Sulawesi which I suspect was from the Palopo region due to its jet black eyes.

*Sulawesi's Coastal Islands;*

*Butan:* Butan Island is located just off the South East coast of Celebes/Sulawesi. Specimens that have come in as Butan locale have a very similar look to "Classic"/"Makassar" Sulawesis. Their adult size is assumedly just as large but the truth is that not much is known about this rare locality.

*Selayar (P. r. saputrai):* The island of Selayar is found south of Makassar and north of Tanahjampea. These resemble Sulawesis in appearance. They, like the Sulawesis, have weird eye colors which develop with age. They are said to max out at around 12'-15', because of this they are typically labeled as dwarves. Selayar Retics are a legitimate subspecies. 



*Bonerate and Taka'Bonerate Islands;*

*Pulau Tanahjampea (P. r. jampeanus):* Jampea Retics have a faded pattern with silvers, grays, greens, browns and yellows making up the majority of the marking. Their eyes are typically a silver\copper color. They were once said to stay under 10' and remain breedable in sweater boxes. At this time the largest captive bred specimen is in excess of 15'. Retics collected on Tanahjampea are also a legitimate subspecies.

*Pulau Kayuadi:* Kayuadi is an isolated island east of Selayar and Tanahjampea They are said to get no longer than 10' and remain extremely thin bodied for a Retic. Hopefully this will hold true with captive breeding, unlike the Jampeas. Pattern and color is similar to the Jampeas. Many variations in eye color have been observed. I have seen the typical orange as well as black with orange, silver with copper, copper with orange and green. These may fall into the same subspecies as the Jampeas or they may very well be their own. 

*Pulau Kalaotoa: *The same size claims have been made about Kalaotoa as have been made about Kayuadi and Jampea. So far they haven't been captive bred to the degree the Jampeas have, so it is still up in the air as to whether they will stay as small as people tend to believe. They are very similar to Kayuadi and Jampeas when it comes to physical appearance. However, a lot of the specimens around are a lot lighter than the two aforementioned types. The truth is that these islands are all part of a small chain of islands and there are many variants on each island. To say that any of these types ALL looked a certain way would be a blanket statement and would make this writing lose integrity. These very well could also be _P. r. jampeanus_.

*Pulau Madu "Honey Island": *Pulau Madu is the smallest island in the Bonerate/Take'Bonerate chain. The runner up being Kayuadi, Kayuadi is almost as small but is far away from Madu and closer to, yet still far from, Tanahjampea. Madu on the other hand is right next to Kalaotoa. Based on that, and the lighter color that is observed in a lot of specimens, I would say these are more closely related to the Kalaotoa than any other Bonerate Pygmy locality. I also think these may turn out to be the smallest of all the Bonerate Pygmy (or "Dwarf\Super Dwarf") Reticulated Pythons. In the future the "Honeys" may also be described as _P. r. jampeanus_. If that were to occur I think the subspecies should be given a new name, possibly _P. r. boneratensis_, with all the animals from the Bonerate\Taka'Bonerate group being part of the new subspecies.



*Moluccas (Maluku) Group*

*Halmahera Group;*

*Moluccan "Yellow Heads":* I am unaware of any adults in the country (US) however they are touted as yellow heads, the juveniles I have seen looked similar to juvenile Ambons. There is no island or province called "Molucca" which means that these animals can be from any island within the Muluccas Group.

*Halmahera: *The one Retic I have seen from this locale had a weird, intricate pattern with copper colored eyes and a pattern made up of extreme golds.

*Gebe:*Gebe is an island off the eastern tip of Halmahera.This locale is being touted as a new dwarf locality. Although, they are nowhere near where the "pygmy/true dwarves" are found, nor do they look like any of the "dwarf" locales. There is only one known specimen and it looks like a dark phase of the typical Mulccas phenotype. We will have to wait and see what the maximum length will be.

*Ceram (Seram) Group:*

*Ambon "Yellow Heads":* This locality is known for calm dispositions and bright yellow heads. They reach typical adult size.

*Ceram "Yellow Heads":* From what I have seen, animals from Ceram are almost identical to Ambon stock..

*Lesser Sunda Islands Group:*

*Bali "Yellow Heads":* These are known\thought (who really KNOWS anything?) to be smaller than most Indonesian mainland Retics and are sometimes labeled as dwarves. They have a bright yellow head that develops with age.

*Asian Mainland Group*

*Vietnam;*

*Vietnam "Yellow Heads":*Reported to not reach the massive size of an Indonesian mainland Retic. Not much is really known about these other than they supposedly have yellow heads. I personally have not seen many.

*Thailand;*

*Thailand "Yellow Heads":* The Thais seem to be a bit smaller than Indonesian mainland Retics and are supposedly known for their calm demeanor. Bob Clark's "Yellow Head" bloodlines originated with Thai stock. Thailand no longer allows exportation of their Retics.



*Philippine Island Group*

*Luzon;*

*Manila: *Someof the specimens from Manila aren't too different from the "Classic" Sulawesi type. However even they are different. The differences are mainly with head patterning as opposed to the dots of the Sulawesi types they seem to have dashes and dots in varying places. There are "donut" patterns observed as well as wispy smoke-like patterns. Dark pigment can be seen on the dorsal region, which seems to be a trend with Retics from the Philippines. Colors really vary from specimen to specimen, some have yellow heads and others look more like "silvers." Almost all animals from Manila (and Luzon in general) typically develop silver eyes with age.

*Bicol: *Very nice, light colored animals with a wispy smoke-like pattern. Some specimens have dark blotches within the wispy dorsal pattern. They typically have head patterning that is a little different from the Indonesian variety, as well as almost exclusively having silver eyes!

*San Fernando: *The one specimen I have seen was extremely similar to the many specimens from Manila that have been observed. Wispy broken patterns with dark pigment throughout.

*Mindanao;*

*Davao: *This is one of the coolest locales. The patterns are very aberrant when comparing them to Indonesian Retics. There is much variation in pattern and color but one of the traits that seems to be consistent from specimen to specimen is extreme high gold with little to (in some cases) no silver on the sides. The head patterns are different from any other locale, dashes and dots are observed, with some of the dots being in the preocular region which is really weird. Some specimens also have a reduced postocular stripe. The eyes of Davao Retics are typically a light orange color.

*Cotabato: *Extremely bright gold specimens have been observed. The dorsal pattern is really stripy and broken up, there is also some dark pigment throughout. The side patterns vanish as it gets closer to the tail where it becomes devoid of silver like a "Platinum" or a "Sun Fire." The eyes are typically orange.




◄
*Hybrids*►​ 


▼​ 
*"Borneo Bat Eater":* The so called "Borneo Bat Eaters" are a 50/50 cross of a Reticulated Python and a Burmese Python. Typically a male Retic is bred to a female Burm. They have a brown/gold/olive base color with black blotches for the dorsal pattern as well as down the sides. Some say, their patterns resemble "camouflage." The head looks more like a Burm but you can see the Retic influence, it is especially evident in the orange eyes.

*"Jungle" Retic:* "Jungle" Retics are the product of breeding a "Borneo Bat Eater" back to a Retic. Which means they are 75/25 cross, in favor of the Retic. NERD was the first to produce the "Jungle" Retics and within that clutch there was not one that looked like another. Some of them were striped, others banded and some that were just weird. According to Andy Deitz, NERD's Retic specialist, they hit you like nothing else, it feels like you're getting bit by an adult mainland.

*"Jungle" Burm:*"Jungle" Burms are the result of breeding a "Borneo Bat Eater" back to a Burm. Making them a 75/25, in favor of the Burmese. The few I have seen simply looked like glorified Burms with a weird Retic influenced head. The "Jungle" Retics are much more exciting.


----------



## boapugh

this is great. cheers


----------



## shoops

so can you clarify what would happen if you crossed a purple albino with an Amel since they are both recessive but appear albino


----------



## paulh

BexyBabes said:


> This was taken from another NERD forum so no credit to me at all all credit goes to KundaliniRising he hasnt been online since 07 so this might be a bit out of date on some things but hope it helps u as much as it has me.....
> 
> 
> 
> ◄
> *Recessive Traits*►​
> 
> 
> ▼​
> *Clark Strain Albino: *This is a polymorphic gene. Three distinct color phases are found in a single clutch from parents of any type. The phases are white, lavender and purple. Some breeders are also including a fourth phase they're calling "dark lavender." The base color is either white, lavender or purple depending on the phase and the markings are shades of yellow and orange. Typically the eyes are a reddish orange with a red pupil.
> *
> Codominant/dominant
> 
> "Platinum":* "Platinum" is the heterozygous form of the Ivory Retic. Platinums start off in life looking almost entirely yellow with a white belly. As they age some silver becomes apparent. Like the Super Tigers they too sport a reduced postocular stripe. The scales along their back are outlined in black. They also have a Sun Fire like tail where the side medallions are devoid of the white/silver colors.
> 
> *Ivory:*The Ivory Retics are the homozygous form of the Platinum mutation. Ivories are white Retics with subtle tan colors being evident throughout. A portion of the belly and head are in fact pure white. The eyes, although appearing black, have a red pupil when observed in direct light.


A very interesting post.

I've been assuming that the white/lavender/purple albinos were produced by two mutant genes:
two white genes produces the white albino
two purple albino genes produces the purple albino
a purple gene paired with a white gene produces lavender albino.

But if this is correct, only a lavender x lavender mating could produce all three types from one clutch of eggs. White x white could produce only whites. And there is no room for a dark lavender, unless as a selectively bred trait. Coments and clarifications?

Is Platinum the preferred name for the mutant gene? Which is better?
A gene pair made up of two platinum genes produces the ivory trait, and 
a gene pair made up of a platinum gene and a normal gene produces the the platinum trait.

or 

A gene pair made up of two ivory genes produces the ivory trait, and 
a gene pair made up of an ivory gene and a normal gene produces the the platinum trait.


----------



## HerbsParents

Really interesting read in regards to the locals of retics :2thumb:


----------



## cavan

There's also a hybrid with a royal


----------



## CaseyParker

So when I breed my,
male platinum tiger het albino x female purple albino
It will produce:
Lav albino platinum tiger 
Lav albino platinum 
Platinum tiger het albino
And platinum het albino
Lav albino tiger 
Lav albino 
Tiger het albino
And normal het albino
Any one know or can help me on this?????


----------



## paulh

CaseyParker said:


> So when I breed my,
> male platinum tiger het albino x female purple albino
> It will produce:
> Lav albino platinum tiger
> Lav albino platinum
> Platinum tiger het albino
> And platinum het albino
> Lav albino tiger
> Lav albino
> Tiger het albino
> And normal het albino
> Any one know or can help me on this?????


I don't know the results for certain, but here is what I get using the information in the original post.

This genetics problem involves three gene pairs.
Gene pair 1:
male = a tiger mutant gene paired with a normal gene
female = 2 normal genes
Expected result = 1/2 tiger, 1/2 normal (not tiger)

Gene pair 2:
male = a platinum mutant gene paired with a normal gene
female = 2 normal genes
Expected result = 1/2 platinum, 1/2 normal (not platinum)

Gene pair 3:
male = a normal gene paired with an albino mutant gene (but is it a white albino or a purple albino mutant gene?)
female = 2 purple albino genes
Expected result = 1/2 some sort of albino, 1/2 normal looking (not some sort of albino in appearance), het purple albino
Actual results may vary somewhat from expected results.

See the Punnett square entry at Wikipedia for how to put the results together in a tree.

My results are the same as yours except for the lav albino and het albino portions of the 8 possible categories.

The unknown part is the identity of the albino mutant gene in the male. If it is the white albino mutant, then I'd expect lavender albinos where you have them in the offspring. And I'd use het purple albino instead of het albino. If the albino mutant in the male is the purple albino mutant, then I'd expect purple albinos instead of lavender albinos in the babies. And the het albinos would still be het purple albinos.


----------



## CaseyParker

Yeah great stuff mate thanks for the help!! N yeah im unsure on what phase albino the male is het for. I just assumed white as I have not been told purp or lav. But yeah wont know until its proven out


----------



## mr dolittle

Good read


----------

